# LMFAO. Proof that bumble is literally unusable anymore. 8/10 dude swipes 6,000 times, gets 1 match



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 18, 2021)

Him:



His swipe data:



Bumble and badoo are now over, they limit swipes to 10-20 a day now *so it automatically puts the man in a scarcity mindset.* This limiting swipes is a war against men

skout and meetme are the only apps left but I’ve been device banned


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

not an 8 lol his harmony is so weird, as of now he is like a 6, probably could be a 7 with some soft looksmaxing


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> not an 8 lol his harmony is so weird, as of now he is like a 6, probably could be a 7 with some soft looksmaxing


I mean he’s 6’2 with good bones. I’d defently expect more than 1 match on badoo after swiping 6 thousand times lmao


----------



## alriodai (Dec 18, 2021)

Yea he's an 8 / 100


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> I mean he’s 6’2 with good bones. I’d defently expect more than 1 match on badoo after swiping 6 thousand times lmao


clearly an 8


----------



## highT (Dec 18, 2021)

decent bones for sure. ratios/harmony is not good though. plus his physique looks like that of a frail malnourished cancer patient. if he was jacked he would be getting matches. people on this forum are retarded for thinking face > all. women love a muscular V-taper physique


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

Brutal data as well




__





Bumble data


If you would like to contribute to this project, you can share your Bumble data anonymously via this short form: Submit your bumble data anonymously How to request Bumble data: Open settings > Contact & FAQ > Contact us > Request my data > type “Can I request my swipe data please”. Here is...




swanky-koala-ebf.notion.site


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 18, 2021)

He prob has a garbage bio & those pic don’t make it better either


----------



## gamma (Dec 18, 2021)

He's a 6/10 and skinny


----------



## Zenturio (Dec 18, 2021)

Jfl @ 8/10 are you delusional do you suffer from a mental illness?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's a 6/10 and skinny


that doesnt explain the 6,000 swipes nd one match


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> He prob has a garbage bio & those pic don’t make it better either


Yeah women definitely swipe on you based on bio


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 18, 2021)

Muscles are cope tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 18, 2021)

Too skinny
Very long hair


----------



## gamma (Dec 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Too skinny
> Very long hair


He's medium ugly


----------



## .👽. (Dec 18, 2021)

something's wrong he should get a few matches/likes he isnt ugly at all🤔 the women on reddit rated him 8-9/10


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> He's medium ugly


Medium uglies like that twink with bumble data I posted slay hard


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

Online dating is for looksmaxxed high tier normie, Chadlite and Chad


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 18, 2021)

He’s not an 8 but it’s very weird he doesn’t get matches


----------



## gamma (Dec 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Medium uglies like that twink with bumble data I posted slay hard


But they're on the same looks level 
Why that 6/10 twink you posted slays 
And op doesn't


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> But they're on the same looks level
> Why that 6/10 twink you posted slays
> And op doesn't


Op isn’t nt looking 
He looks like a pale malnourished 90 lb loner Neet who spends most of his time playing video games in basement 

@looksmaxxer234 NT pilled again


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> He’s not an 8 but it’s very weird he doesn’t get matches


No, it's totally normal


----------



## gamma (Dec 18, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Op isn’t nt looking
> He looks like a pale malnourished 90 lb loner Neet who spends most of his time playing video games in basement
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 NT pilled again


He doesn't have he/him in bio maybe


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> Yeah women definitely swipe on you based on bio


Both are important


----------



## Primordial (Dec 18, 2021)

that hairstyle


----------



## jordan56 (Dec 18, 2021)

Probably got shadow banned


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 18, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> He prob has a garbage bio & those pic don’t make it better either


what's a good bio?


----------



## fogdart (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol cope. The dude below is not any better looking than the guy above but his match rate and profile is way better


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Lol cope. The dude below is not any better looking than the guy above but his match rate and profile is way better
> 
> View attachment 1446739
> View attachment 1446740



this is his main photo


----------



## astatine (Dec 18, 2021)

View attachment 9F1FF0AB-CF12-4C2D-B66B-4AC366BC37A8.webp

gotta be cope


----------



## maneg1 (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> not an 8 lol his harmony is so weird, as of now he is like a 6, probably could be a 7 with some soft looksmaxing


when did people get so bad at rating here? he's like a 4 psl and I agree with other posters that his harmony is weird as fuck, potentially putting him into truecel territory (unfixable shit harmony)


----------



## Zenturio (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> this is his main photo
> View attachment 1446744


Strongest trans ally


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

maneg1 said:


> when did people get so bad at rating here? he's like a 4 psl and I agree with other posters that his harmony is weird as fuck, potentially putting him into truecel territory (unfixable shit harmony)


he could look if he injected steroids and either went for the bad boy biker or the fun guy surfer look

he is tall that's already a great advantage


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 18, 2021)

He's an 8/10, in India.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah he's a Chad bro. He just screams a fucking 8! WOW! Look at that sex-god!






Women are weak at the knees. They all drop their phone when they see this guy and by accident swipe left.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> this is his main photo
> View attachment 1446744



He's a dead-eyed nerd, with no eyelashes, with scleral show and even with a little bit of negative canthal tilt.

Aside from the eye-colour in that pic, he has nothing above-average.

Retarded psl autists on here believe that having individually Chad strong traits makes a face Chad lmao.

H
A
R
M
O
N
Y

A heap of 6/10 features will always beat a couple of 4/10 features with one 8/10

I wouldn't trade my looks for this twerps. He is a middle tier scrawny fucking pony tailed nerdy normie. PLEASE!


----------



## Hueless (Dec 18, 2021)

Hes a 6 you stupid faggot


----------



## Hueless (Dec 18, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He's a dead-eyed nerd, with no eyelashes, with scleral show and even with a little bit of negative canthal tilt.
> 
> Aside from the eye-colour in that pic, he has nothing above-average.
> 
> ...


Roiding, injecting T and changing his shit hairstyle would make him a 7.5 though


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

Hueless said:


> Roiding, injecting T and changing his shit hairstyle would make him a 7.5 though



God shut the delusional fuck up

He has a nerd face

1 match speaks volumes about his base


----------



## Hueless (Dec 18, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> God shut the delusional fuck up
> 
> He has a nerd face
> 
> 1 match speaks volumes about his base


No he can change


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

Hueless said:


> No he can change



You're also a newbie

Talking about guys roiding when they haven't even bicep curled a dumbbell in their life shows how clued in you are


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 18, 2021)

He isn't that bad looking, but overall bad vibe or weird photos. To professional / posed. Have seen guys who looked worse getting more matches. Did a while ago a tinder experiment with this guy in NL and got like 5-10 matches a day on fresh account where some girls msged me first. Psl wise he scores less, but he looks way more NT / less autistic.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> He isn't that bad looking, but overall bad vibe or weird photos. To professional / posed. Have seen guys who looked worse getting more matches. Did a while ago a tinder experiment with this guy in NL and got like 5-10 matches a day on fresh account where some girls msged me first. Psl wise he scores less, but he looks way more NT / less autistic.
> View attachment 1446784
> View attachment 1446785
> View attachment 1446786
> ...



He doesn't score less psl wise lmao

He is better looking

Why does he score less in your world? Because he's not caucasian?

He has great deeply masculine lips

A wide bigonial width
A very strong palate
A wide and square forehead
His eye-area is solid and wide

Check his wide warrior skull? Lmao?

Everything he has is wide and masculine and all in sync with each other, including a good NT fuckboy fade

He's low-class fashionable, sure, but the primary reason is because he's better looking.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 18, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> He isn't that bad looking, but overall bad vibe or weird photos. To professional / posed. Have seen guys who looked worse getting more matches. Did a while ago a tinder experiment with this guy in NL and got like 5-10 matches a day on fresh account where some girls msged me first. Psl wise he scores less, but he looks way more NT / less autistic.
> View attachment 1446784
> View attachment 1446785
> View attachment 1446786
> ...


On bumble or tinder


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 18, 2021)

Ryan said:


> that doesnt explain the 6,000 swipes nd one match


He's not a 6/10 he's subhuman. He's lucky he got any matches.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> He's not a 6/10 he's subhuman. He's lucky he got any matches.


tera cope


----------



## andy9432 (Dec 18, 2021)

Is he a birdcel?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 18, 2021)

andy9432 said:


> Is he a birdcel?



Explain what that is for me


----------



## andy9432 (Dec 18, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Explain what that is for me


birdcel[edit | edit source]​A man having a weak chin and a big nose at the same time, making their skull resemble a bird from the profile.


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 18, 2021)

View attachment a5a9nerp3si71.webp

What a fucking Chad bro.


----------



## PYT (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He’s a normie with SMV in the fucking dirt


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> On bumble or tinder


It was a tinder experiment.


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 18, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> It was a tinder experiment.


Exactly what I thought. Ain’t no dude getting 15 matches a day when bumble only lets you have 10-15 swipes a day lmao


----------



## Deleted member 16306 (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm 2 psl and get more matches


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 18, 2021)

8/10? Lmfao 

Also girls don't judge based on objective face psl, they judge on sex appeal. He has NONE


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 18, 2021)

None whatsoever, not a single girl wants to get fucked by him guaranteed


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Dec 18, 2021)

8/10, yeah right


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Dec 18, 2021)

PeakMaleHeight said:


> View attachment 1447167
> 8/10, yeah right


Bad pic

he’s like a 5.5-6/10 PSL looksmax standards

irl girls would prob rate him a 8

what fucks him up is his fag nerd clothes and skinny.

but still with all this said, he should have gotten way more than 1 match after swiping 6,000 times


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Bad pic
> 
> he’s like a 5.5-6/10 PSL looksmax standards
> 
> ...


If he ntmaxxed, hairmaxxed and got good clothes he could be a good vinnie hacker wannabe. But that manbun + clothes + coloring kills his appeal


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 18, 2021)

spark said:


> not an 8 lol his harmony is so weird, as of now he is like a 6, probably could be a 7 with some soft looksmaxing


Softmaxxing would maximum take him to 6.5 at best


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2021)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Softmaxxing would maximum take him to 6.5 at best


tattoos roids and going for a niche look (surfer / biker) could really make him stand out


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 18, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone should rate him and do a poll in the ratings section


----------



## WomenHateShortMen (Dec 18, 2021)

Bumble is garbage but his hair sucks (way too long)


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Online dating is for looksmaxxed high tier normie, Chadlite and Chad


He's a Chadlite in my opinion.


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

jordan56 said:


> Probably got shadow banned


6250 women saw his profile. No shadow banning


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Lol cope. The dude below is not any better looking than the guy above but his match rate and profile is way better
> 
> View attachment 1446739
> View attachment 1446740



Brutal NT pill....

His profile exudes hyper neurotypical energy...


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> He isn't that bad looking, but overall bad vibe or weird photos. To professional / posed. Have seen guys who looked worse getting more matches. Did a while ago a tinder experiment with this guy in NL and got like 5-10 matches a day on fresh account where some girls msged me first. Psl wise he scores less, but he looks way more NT / less autistic.
> View attachment 1446784
> View attachment 1446785
> View attachment 1446786
> ...


Wow explained in plain fashion....

Brutal NT pill

Didn't know even HTN white guys have to look NT and trendy in order to get anything


----------



## fogdart (Dec 18, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Wow explained in plain fashion....
> 
> Brutal NT pill
> 
> Didn't know even HTN white guys have to look NT and trendy in order to get anything


No girl wants to hang out with someone who looks like an autistic basement dweller with no friends


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 18, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> He isn't that bad looking, but overall bad vibe or weird photos. To professional / posed. Have seen guys who looked worse getting more matches. Did a while ago a tinder experiment with this guy in NL and got like 5-10 matches a day on fresh account where some girls msged me first. Psl wise he scores less, but he looks way more NT / less autistic.
> View attachment 1446784
> View attachment 1446785
> View attachment 1446786
> ...


Looks like he only matches with chavs


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 18, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Wow explained in plain fashion....
> 
> Brutal NT pill
> 
> Didn't know even HTN white guys have to look NT and trendy in order to get anything


You can't become magically become NT with clothes and style. It's chadlite+ or death. No one here is becoming "NT".


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 18, 2021)

Ryan said:


> tera cope


Any one who thinks he should be getting matches is tera coping.

Incels believe they can looks max to his level, and then they'll get a bunch of hot women throwing themselves at them, simply for not being a fat fuck. But even if you looks max to his level, and have that many flaws, you're still considered subhuman by women in 2021.


----------



## loksr (Dec 18, 2021)

Probably a larp and he’s just fucking with you


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

fogdart said:


> No girl wants to hang out with someone who looks like an autistic basement dweller with no friends


Just like your profile pic

Brutal


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 18, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You can't become magically become NT with clothes and style. It's chadlite+ or death. No one here is becoming "NT".


NT means fitting into societal norms as much as the technical definition.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 19, 2021)

he looks like he listens to Ed Sheeran and like he was the kid at school who was put in charge of organising the school dance.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Dec 19, 2021)

Again shows how retarded this forum is and how they know nothing about appeal rating him a 8/10 or 5.5psl+ 

how can you be so retarded lol yet people are so delusional here and even calling him a troll/liar instead of just accepting they know nothing caude they cant grasp how a 8/10 in their world gets this kind of results.

"BUTTTTT HE IS CAUCASIAN AND HAS A STRONG JAW"

Stfu and keep coping


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Dec 19, 2021)

What 8/10 actually looks like













What aspies on this site rate 8/10





fucking delusional low IQ mongrels


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 19, 2021)

That's not proof of anything. The guy is not an 8/10 by any stretch of the imagination. His nose is so big he looks like a dachshund. I really expect anybody on here to know better as to what an 8 looks like.


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 19, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> What 8/10 actually looks like
> 
> View attachment 1448672
> View attachment 1448673
> ...


Exactly... these people forget to realize that prime Chico is basically an 8.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jan 9, 2022)

Hate to bump and old thread but this nigga has 0 sex appeal


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 9, 2022)

No hair style. Long midface. Eyes averages best.. Good bones.


----------



## Wings36 (Jan 9, 2022)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did he bother swiping half of Bumble? I would've gotten tired after 100.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 9, 2022)

He has a few good facial features so according to PSL he is HTN but he does look dorky... overall sex appeal reigns supreme and he has none.


----------



## cmfanel (Jan 9, 2022)

put this guy on roid tats tan and he would be cleaning up everyones dating app


----------

